# Is Victoria's secret makeup worth it?



## macface (Jun 16, 2007)

I was just wondering if victoria secret makeup worth the price.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't tried it myself, but I've heard good things about some of their products.


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont like it anymore, they used to have just vs products, now they have diff companies on there. i used to love love love their lip palettes and full face palettes


----------



## Babino (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, I've tried their Diamond Eye Shadow (on sale right now) and its amazing! It goes on great and the color is true to the make-up.....I would recommend it....worth the money.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 16, 2007)

I really like the silky eye shadow. I bought a gilttery black one. Victoria's Secret - Silky Eye Shadow I'ts called FIERCE I think it would look great mixed with water or vaseline.


----------



## Babino (Jun 16, 2007)

Whenever I use vasaline and eyeshadow it ALWAYS causes creases...any ideas on how to stop that?


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't actually tried it with vaseline, but I kind of meant if you tried it with something with a creamy consistancy, like moisturizer or something.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 16, 2007)

i love the beauty rush luminous eyeshadows... i think i own all the colors. i cant help it, they are only $5 and they pull me in everytime i'm in line.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 16, 2007)

The only thing I really bought from VS was their bare bronze face powder which I liked and the Beauty Rush lippies. Other than that, I haven't really tried anything else out. I know they're having a Semi-Annual sale starting this saturday. Perhaps you might find some goodies on sale


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 16, 2007)

yes yes yes yes!

i think im like the unofficial expert on theyre stuff on these boards since its like i either own or tired everything they put out.

i totally love love theyre stuff.

well worth the price!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

I actually disagree. I work at a VS and I personally do not like some of the products. The only eyeshadow I would ever buy would be FIERCE or WINK. The eyeshadow palettes are too pressed and you can hardly get any good color out of them.

The Beauty Rush Eyeshadows are good though. I personally think those are better than the regular line of eyeshadows. The lipstick is good, as well as the liner and gloss.

Our stains are horrible. They're like markers and discolor your lips horribly.

Use the BARE BRONZE bronzer instead of the regular makeup line ones. Those make you look too orange and also come out uneven. Most of the pressed stuff we have is horrible, and personally I think it's cheap. I know it's bad to say about the place I work, but I really don't like anything that's pressed in our store.

But I do agree with one of the girls who said the diamond shadow is good. It is!



That's one thing I actually really really encourage people to buy there, it makes a great glitter shadow or just a glittery highlighter for your eyes.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the l/g too


----------



## katnahat (Jun 16, 2007)

The Beauty Rush Lipgloss is awesome! Cherry Bomb is...uh,...the bomb! hehe!



Sorry about invoking the far, out of style slang.


----------



## kimberleyyy (Jun 17, 2007)

there lipglosses TASTE so good. lol


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 17, 2007)

i bought one of the limited edition ones cause i liked the colour, man was that a mistake. I used it once and now it's just sitting there in the mu box. I would NOT recommended


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2007)

I only ever tested their stuff but havent owned one to form a valid review on them.

Speaking of reviews... check out the review sections and find VS products on there. Im sure thatll help some more.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 18, 2007)

Im a big fan of the gloss and ive always wanted to try their bronzer but haven't yet.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 18, 2007)

I only bought the lip gloss. That's the only thing I think is worth it.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 18, 2007)

I've used a majority of their stuff, and I think it's pretty good. Their selection of color isn't very wide, but what they do have out is quite nice, and very workable and pretty.

I would have to say that I've liked just about everything that they have, including the eyeshadows, lip glosses, and bronzers. It's a line that's definitely worth poking through!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey ya'll!

I thought I would let ya'll know I tried another VS Beauty Rush Lipgloss. The color is called "Mochaboom". It, of course, is really shiny. It has a slight shimmer too. You would think a nude with shimmer would be too "flashy", but it's not! It is awesome. I think it will be my "go to" nude from now on.

Here is a tiny picture of it. Sorry it's the best copy I could get off the VS website.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

I hate their eyeliners. I was having contact issues one day on my way to see my boyfriend and my right eye was watering and it diluted my eyeliner on that eye. So a girlfriend and I ducked into the nearest store- Victoria's Secret band I tried a few test items. The stick eyeliner was way to greasy. The 'liquid eyeliner' blew me away, It reminded me of a felt tip pen. I tried drawing it on and it was difficult to maneuver and the line was too thin or too thick depending on if I used it on the tip or the side, and it was so stiff and point it felt like it was scratching me, I opened a new sample pen to see if the one I was using was just dried out. Basically- it was a bad experience makeup wise. I do like their rush lip-glosses though and their scents.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

I love there clothes!! Never tried the makeup


----------



## NYchic (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh I was there yesterday, they had a huge sale. Personally I HATE their make-up. I tried it once, bought the foundation and it SUCKED major. The lip glosses aren't that special either. Never tried the mascara or the blushes though.


----------



## Loreal (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually, *embarissed* I didn't even know VS had makeup until like 5 days ago!! Lol. I saw a girl at camp who had the ICE eyeshadow... it's like a bright blue. And it was pretty, but it seems like it was kind of a hassle to put on... but the actual makeup seemed good....


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it's worth the money, I love it, especially the lipglosses....FANTASTIC!


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 26, 2007)

I have never tried any of the products, the lip glosses look like fun.


----------



## Gloss Gal (Jul 23, 2007)

I really do love VS and I buy a lot of their beauty products. I got more into them AFTER I stopped working for them actually.

I recommend their lip products more than their eye products. Lipsticks, glosses, liners are all really good (I recommend 'Wet'). The blushes are good because they give me the right amount of color, really males my cheeks look good. The eye products...well the shadows are ok, my favorite is champagne. I have another that is a dark purple with pink shimmer, and its nice. Its kinda sheer on me but its somewhat buildable. It looks awesome in the sun. Their foundation is ok, I've had better.

I dunno man, I'm a sucker for their products. I think I'm a bigger fan of their packaging and promotion lol. I will say that all of the cosmetics from their Sexy Little Things line is awesome. I lip staing are perfection and I wish that they would model the nnew pen lip stains like the ones in SLT. I'd say their stuff is better than it was before for sure but the eyeshadows could still use some work.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

From what I've seen, its pretty good.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 23, 2007)

I like VS.... I've used their l/g and some of the eyeshadows.


----------



## tellmebabyx3 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have their sexy mascara. its pretty good actually


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the lip glosses -hate the foundation. I love the packaging--just like looking at it on the dressing table. LOL


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 23, 2007)

i miss thier old glosses.


----------



## LilLinds (Jul 24, 2007)

I am IN LOVE with their Beauty Rush Lip Gloss, I think I have twelve tubes floating around in different bags. Definitely worth the money, and when you pick them up during the semi-annual sale, they're actually a good deal.


----------



## brnz271 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think the products are that great.


----------



## HeffnerMM (Aug 12, 2007)

I dislike their gel liner duos. So messy. I only wore them for about 30 minutes before they were all over my lids and under my eyes. Bleck!

~Michelle


----------



## makeupartist2b (Aug 12, 2007)

i never really tried the eyeshadow, i have a lipgloss frome there someone bought me it so i'm not sure of the price, however it goes on good lol =]


----------



## Dreama (Aug 13, 2007)

I've only used their lipgloss and I love it.


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 14, 2007)

I LOVE the bronzer and the eye shadows


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 14, 2007)

i think the eyshadows are great quality and worth the money, slightly cheaper than MAC and i would say about the same in quality, pigmentation and color pay off, havnt tried anything else but i would assume the same about lipglosses, eye pencils etc.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 14, 2007)

hey! if you arent sure about whether you want to buy their makeup and try it out, just wait till they have offers. if you normally shop victorias secret merchandise, they often have great offers where you get a free bag of makeup samples with your order! try retailmenot. com, the latest coupon codes are posted there. i know i use it all the time, and i have a crap load of free makeup bags and makeup samples that came with my orders!


----------



## Insensitive. (Aug 15, 2007)

Never tried it. But i love there perfume.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. I might go and check it out!


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a mosaic blush in afterglow, and it's great. i also have some of the beauty rush glosses, and they're good. I just ordered a few of those beauty rush eyeshadows... they're like 5 bucks a piece, so i can't wait to see how those are. I also got a sample of their lip plumper and liked that as well. Everything I tried from VS is great. Is it my go-to brand for makeup? No.... I still like their products very much though.


----------



## safy (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought the VS makeup eye shadow quad, The "Hello, Bombshell" makeup kit, VS PRO flawless FX translucent finishing powder, VS PRO camouflage FX universal concealer palette &amp; triple drama mascara. Are they good or what?? do they worth the money?? Does VS usually make good eyeshadows?? I'm mainly concerned about the bombshell &amp; the eyeshadow quad.


----------

